# Iggy Willing To Play Point



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Andre Iguodala said he'd like to play a little point guard this year for the 76ers. Yesterday, a few minutes before he and Lou Williams participated in the "What It Takes 2" forum at the School District of Philadelphia headquarters, Iguodala talked about the coming season. "I'll be really interested to see - it's up in the air," the swingman said of exactly how good the team would be. "I think we'll be good regardless. This year, I'm trying to be open to everything."


http://www.philly.com/inquirer/sports/20090916_Iguodala_receptive_to_change.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wouldn't be shocked if there's no true point. Considering the system they don't need one guy dominating the ball, but I really hope Iggy worked on tightening up his handle.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Yup when I saw the thread title first thing that came to mind was his ball handling. He could play point forward like VC or JJ


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i unno, his ball handling is not half that of JJ nor Vince, i cringe whenever he takes a jumpshot


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If he did that and does most of the handling then Lou Will can be more on the attack. I also hope that this year that Lou doesn't depend on his terrible three point shot, and does more penetrating.


----------

